# thoughts on a 204 ruger



## turkeyslayer88 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a 204 ruger and I was wanting to know what would be your opinion on it?


----------



## deadend (Jul 24, 2014)

Pointless for me when .223 ammo is commonplace.  Novelty.


----------



## Philbow (Jul 24, 2014)

You have posted in the "small game" section but the 204 Ruger is not legal for small game in Georgia. It is legal for non-game species (coyote, hog, armadillos, etc.), foxes and bobcats. It's not legal for big game, deer, so IMHO unless you wanted a dedicated coyote rifle or paper puncher it has limited uses in Georgia.

You would probably get more responses in the "Varmint" or "firearms" sections.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 24, 2014)

*ditto*

ditto to the above.

Aside from the legalities of what you can hunt with it, I just don't see that shooting a 30-grain bullet at 4000 feet per second is really any better than shooting a 50 or 55 grain bullet at 3100 f.p.s. from the much cheaper, much more commonly available, .223 Remington cartridge.  I'm not seeing much of a real-world difference in bullet drop at even what I consider "long" varmint predator hunting ranges out to 400 yards.

P.S.  I wouldn't mind a quieter alternative to the .223 as a varmint / predator round.
Something that shoots a .20 caliber bullet about 30 grains in weight out of a necked-down .30 carbine case (has half the capacity by volume of a .223 case). That would be a nice and quiet, but effective, 300-yard round that bridges the gap between the .17 rimfire magnums and the .223 centerfires.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 24, 2014)

Had one for a few yrs. It was a crow killing machine. If you could see them, you could kill them. Best I remember it was point crow out to 300 yards. Like a laser.


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Jul 24, 2014)

Philbow said:


> You have posted in the "small game" section but the 204 Ruger is not legal for small game in Georgia. It is legal for non-game species (coyote, hog, armadillos, etc.), foxes and bobcats. It's not legal for big game, deer, so IMHO unless you wanted a dedicated coyote rifle or paper puncher it has limited uses in Georgia.
> 
> You would probably get more responses in the "Varmint" or "firearms" sections.



Your Exactly Right


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 25, 2014)

What will 204 do that a 223 won't


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jul 26, 2014)

Shoot 204 ammo.  Lol   I have one an love it its a little flatter shooting than 223 I like one just as good as the next


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Jul 27, 2014)

I love mine too, it's a flat shooting gun and its very accurate. I do allot of target practice with mine and at 300 yards it only drops 3 to 4 inchs


----------



## riskyb (Jul 27, 2014)

i love mine great coyote rifle originally got it for shooting prarie dogs


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Jul 28, 2014)

That's he reason I bought mine is for coyote and hog


----------



## rwh (Jul 30, 2014)

MFOSTER said:


> What will 204 do that a 223 won't



shoot flatter and handle cross winds a lot better.   if you go out west to shoot prairie dogs you'll see the difference as soon as you get out past 150 yards. someone mentioned crows and he's right mine is point and shoot out to about 275 yards.  i'd feel more comfortable shooting a deer with the .204 than i would the .223 (but i wouldn't use either of them) because i could take a head shot at twice the distance and know i was going to hit it solid.


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Jul 30, 2014)

rwh said:


> shoot flatter and handle cross winds a lot better.   if you go out west to shoot prairie dogs you'll see the difference as soon as you get out past 150 yards. someone mentioned crows and he's right mine is point and shoot out to about 275 yards.  i'd feel more comfortable shooting a deer with the .204 than i would the .223 (but i wouldn't use either of them) because i could take a head shot at twice the distance and know i was going to hit it solid.



That's what I like about mine because it is a flat shooting rifle, I mean I've shot mine at 300 yards and it only drops 3inchs


----------

